# Which smoker Humphrey or WSM 22.5"



## danoq (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi Fellow BBQers. I am looking at adding a smoker to my inventory. I currently have two Green Mountain Pellet Grills, a Jim Bowie and the next size down. They produce good Q but it seems the smoke flavor isn't in the meat much. I have entered a few comps and finished around 32 and 38 place. I have been looking at the Humphrey Battle Box and The WSM 22.5" Any and all inputs would be appreciated. Anybody have these that can shed some light. The battle box looks like it can cook a lot of meat at one time. Thanks for the input


----------



## hawtsauc3 (Feb 18, 2016)

WSM would be the way to start. First it's way cheaper second seems everyone has them at competitions these days


----------



## jirodriguez (Feb 18, 2016)

Don't know a thing about the Humphrey but I LOVE my 22.5" WSM. I bought it back around 2009 and have never once regretted it, it just plain works - and you don't even have to do my old eyelet mod anymore since Weber added a big grommet for your therm probes now. You can load the heck out of it if you get creative, I did approx. 90 lbs. of meat in one smoke for a party for my folks - 4 big pork butts and 3 full packer briskets. I also love how small the footprint is on my deck.


----------



## jasper7 (Feb 19, 2016)

I like spending other peoples money...but I think your getting a serious competition cooker with the WSM, lots of bang for your buck.  The Battle Box is a nice looking unit, but I have no first hand knowledge of the brand.  WSM's have after market accessories to customize your pit, like a rotticery.  Have you got a hands on look at the Humphry yet?


----------



## danoq (Feb 19, 2016)

Thank you for your reply, I have not only read about them and read the reviews. I have seen the WSM at comps and they appear to work real well. Where do you get the accessories?


----------



## danoq (Feb 19, 2016)

Thank you for your reply How did you get some much meat on the smoker? I would love to be able to put two briskets and two butts on at same time. How many racks of ribs can you put on if only doing ribs? Also how many thighs could you put on if only doing thighs?


----------



## danoq (Feb 19, 2016)

Thank you. Your right I see a ton of them at comps these days.


----------



## red farr (Feb 19, 2016)

vertical smokers are efficient,that's all

the taste of wood and smoke in the meat comes from air flow,convection

save yourself a lot of time,get a horizontal rig and get to it

Red


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Feb 19, 2016)

Big difference in price but you can certainly get more meat in the Humphreys. I have been to several contests and see guys with 4 WSM 22in smokers lined up. I have been using a gasser for years then bought my WSM and what a difference in taste, so much better with the WSM!


----------



## jasper7 (Feb 19, 2016)

DanOQ said:


> Thank you for your reply, I have not only read about them and read the reviews. I have seen the WSM at comps and they appear to work real well. Where do you get the accessories?


Cajun Bandit sells accessories, and the blog Weber Grills & BBQ Thrills has some reviews of different rotisseries out there, for weber grills and smokers.  Hope this helps.


----------

